# Pompano Jig?



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Had a chance to fish a articulated pompano jig on a good bite and it worked great. However, I missed several good bites and two things about the jig design bothered me. The round head can roll any direction and the hook on a split ring lays on its side with the jig eye upright. I may be obsessing, but I’m thinking there might be a better design. A friend has a articulated football head mold so I borrowed it and made a couple prototype’s. The head is is 7/16 oz, the hook is a 1/0 Gamakatsi saltwater hook. The size may be to big but the longer shank has room for a body and a piece of shrimp. 
I’m thinking the football shape should minimize side-to-side roll. I’m also thinking a crappie tube filled with styrofoam may provide the color attraction and might float the hook off the bottom.
I’m looking for input, what works for you guys?


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I like the earball jig the best. Run a small (#7 spro power) swivel between the 2 #1 split rings. I want the teaser up and trailing and the rolling is a good thing.
I use a short shank hook like an Owner Flyliner in #2 - 1/0.
The fish will not leverage themselves off that setup as much as the two in your pic.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

"The fish will not leverage themselves off that setup as much as the two in your pic." Thank you, I was thinking more about getting hookups but that hunk of lead can be thrown with the right head shake. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

You are on the right track with the swing hook Riverfan.
The teaser will spend most of its time above the jig when worked in the surf which eliminates the need for the hook point up attitude of a fixed set head.
Most stand up style / fixed set jigs will be mostly sideways jigs in the surf anyway. 
Its the same principle as the goofy style jig with the teaser floating on a loop knot. The teaser gets the hit almost exclusively because it is up and away from the jig.
Bead chain works well to.


----------



## Avejero (Sep 30, 2010)

Riverfan said:


> Had a chance to fish a articulated pompano jig on a good bite and it worked great. However, I missed several good bites and two things about the jig design bothered me. The round head can roll any direction and the hook on a split ring lays on its side with the jig eye upright. I may be obsessing, but I’m thinking there might be a better design. A friend has a articulated football head mold so I borrowed it and made a couple prototype’s. The head is is 7/16 oz, the hook is a 1/0 Gamakatsi saltwater hook. The size may be to big but the longer shank has room for a body and a piece of shrimp.
> I’m thinking the football shape should minimize side-to-side roll. I’m also thinking a crappie tube filled with styrofoam may provide the color attraction and might float the hook off the bottom.
> I’m looking for input, what works for you guys?


pretty sexy jig, looks like it got ran over by a Sheepshead or two. I fish a light ball jig in the current with a fiddler or a yellowtail jig under float & destroy them. Try a lighter weight earball, they love movement. Also Silly-Willy jigs in blaze orange & chartreuse tear them up pretty good


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Avejero said:


> pretty sexy jig, looks like it got ran over by a Sheepshead or two. I fish a light ball jig in the current with a fiddler or a yellowtail jig under float & destroy them. Try a lighter weight earball, they love movement. Also Silly-Willy jigs in blaze orange & chartreuse tear them up pretty good


I am trying to find the ball jig(lead). Any idea where i can find a sub 1oz lead? I have looked everywhere online. The 1oz is a bit big.


----------



## Avejero (Sep 30, 2010)

Walton County said:


> I am trying to find the ball jig(lead). Any idea where i can find a sub 1oz lead? I have looked everywhere online. The 1oz is a bit big.


I use 2 different molds. A Do-it that's I believe 3/8 & 1/2 oz (uses 90°) and a custom CNC mold from eBay that takes 60°. Paid $150 for it but I can pour 1/8 - 1/2 oz & I like the more fwd hook eye. I use the VMC 7161BN in a #1 for the smaller (through 3/8 oz) that way I can ride a good current over the rocks for Pomps. All sizes kill Sheepshead. These are collarless ball jigs. Do-it calls theirs a "Steelhead jig" I believe








This is the custom I use. Can throw normal & or flat eyed hooks.


----------

